# extracting from brood nest



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

gezellig said:


> I was just wondering if anyone ever extracts the honey from the brood nest in order to decrease congestion? I have a couple of hives that are bringing in nectar so fast they are back filling the brood chamber and adding to the supers. I extracted some supers and put immediately back on and have new on top, well for a day of two anyway, they fill it so fast it's hArd to keep up. I just wondered if any of you guys spin honey out of the brood chamber in order to keep room for the queen to lay? I've taken a few frames out and gave to new nucs, and replaced with foundation, but they immediately draw out and replace with nectar. I'm keeping open frames in the supers so they do have room to store.


Nice problem to have. How many brood boxes do you have? You could move the nectar filled frame and put another frame in its place. A frame of drawn comb is best but not necessary.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't find it necessary since all my frames are the same size. I just pull the frames out of the brood nest and move them up to the supers. I suppose if I were still running deeps and shallows, I would extract them because I don't have a lot of choices...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beeslazy.htm#uniformframesize


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

gezellig said:


> I was just wondering if anyone ever extracts the honey from the brood nest in order to decrease congestion? .


Yes!


----------



## JustinH (Nov 11, 2013)

Why do you suppose the bees backfill the brood area? I have very little brood and I'm almost completely nectar bound. You'd think they'd know to ease off the nectar gathering (since they have so much!) and leave cells empty for the queen, no? Won't they sense that if they keep bringing in nectar then their population will dwindle?


----------



## tsmullins (Feb 17, 2011)

JustinH said:


> Why do you suppose the bees backfill the brood area? I have very little brood and I'm almost completely nectar bound. You'd think they'd know to ease off the nectar gathering (since they have so much!) and leave cells empty for the queen, no? Won't they sense that if they keep bringing in nectar then their population will dwindle?


Many times bees backfill the brood nest before they swarm. This year our flow in May has been so strong some colonies are becoming honey bound. Which I have not seen in our area in the past. 

Shane


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

"Nice problem to have. How many brood boxes do you have? You could move the nectar filled frame and put another frame in its place. A frame of drawn comb is best but not necessary."

I have two deep brood chambers on all hives, and I use mediums for supers. As of right now, they are 3-5 mediums on each hive. 
And they're drawing it out and filling a box about every 4th day. My concern of extracting from the brood nest is that it isn't capped, so it can't be bottled. 

You're right Michael, I wish I had all mediums.


----------

